
Essential Phone modular system - henrikgs
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/30/15711194/essential-phone-modular-magnetic-accessory-system
======
al2o3cr
Avoid the "donglelife" by not having a little box of circuitry that attaches
with a wire... by having a little box of circuitry that attaches with magnetic
pins. #facepalm

